# Installation modules perl



## MacBeuss (6 Mai 2009)

bonjours a tous, 

d'abord je tient a m excuser si mon  post n est pas au bon endroit.

je vien juste de m acheter un macbook et j avoue que je suis un peu perdu. J aurais besoin d'installer des modules dans perl (tel Statistique::descriptive) pour en ensuite les utiliser dans des programmes. 

J ai donc rechercher dur des forums des info la dessus, j ai entre autre trouver ce site : http://triopter.com/archive/how-to-install-perl-modules-on-mac-os-x-in-4-easy-steps/

j ai suivi les instructions jusqu'a l'étape deux. durant cette étape l'install m'a demander de rentrer le miroir du cpan que je voulais utiliser, j ai décider de quitter le processus le temps de trouver ce dernier. MAIS ! maintenant quand je relance la commande : 

 sudo perl -MCPAN -e shell

le processus ne recommence pas du début et ne me demande plus de rentrer cette adresse du miroir cpan. un autre probleme, il n a pas installer la commande "make". Je sais pas trop quoi. j hésite a réinstaller Mac OS X ...

S'il vous plait, tout aide serait extrêmement appréciée !

merci d avance !


----------



## bompi (6 Mai 2009)

C'est un peu confus. Je te conseillerais d'utiliser directement la commande _cpan_.

Surtout, c'est plutôt pour le forum UNIX/OpenSource. Donc je déplace.


----------



## MacBeuss (6 Mai 2009)

ben quand j essaie la commande cpan il me met ca : 

macbook-de-s-g:~ sg$ cpan

There seems to be running another CPAN process (pid 351).  Contacting...
Other job not responding. Shall I overwrite the lockfile '/Users/sebastienguizard/q/.lock'? (Y/n) [y] 


j avoue que je suis completement perdu !

j ai installer Xcode, donc j ai la commande make (youpi !), mais je pense que j ai pas configurer correctement cpan. 

j aimerais bien reprendre la demarche du debut mais je sais pas comment desinstaller cpan ! 

help please !

merci pour ta reponse !


----------



## bompi (6 Mai 2009)

Il faut faire un _sudo cpan_. Si aucun autre n'est lancé le fichier de verrouillage peut être supprimé ; sans doute le reste d'un arrêt inopiné.


----------

